
Critical security flaw in Apples iOS Mail app already exploited - flashfabrixx
https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/22/21231454/apple-iphone-zero-day-exploit-security-flaw-mail-app-ios-zec-ops
======
flashfabrixx
The German BSI (Federal Office for Security in the Information Technology)
send out a recommendation to disable synchronisation or delete the app until
Apples fix (currently in beta) is released.

Source:
[https://translate.google.de/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%...](https://translate.google.de/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.bsi.bund.de%2FDE%2FPresse%2FPressemitteilungen%2FPresse2020%2FWarnung_iOS-
Mail_230420.html)

------
Krasnol
I like how the reaction to this is so disproportional on hn as we've seen it
so many times with Apple fuckups.

This is the thread with most attention:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22944690](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22944690)
Just 270 points. It's not even on the front page. How is this possible? This
thing has been on the news in Germany.

